# Finally done it !



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

Finally become a paid up member of Audax UK and have entered my first Audax this year. Just a cheeky 200k on the Witham and Blues from Waddington in Lincolnshire. Hope it is fixie friendly


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jul 2018)

Wow!

200! Way to go Skud!


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

Getting back on track to some enjoyable cycling and Audax is my favourite type of sport. 
The organisers have confirmed the event is fixie friendly except for a 200 yard bump which might not be an issue if I get a run at it !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

Well done!

Don't forget to join me for my local shorter but hilly audax events - _Season of Mists_ in October and _Spring into the Dales_ in April. (Those are definitely more suitable for your touring bike though!)


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> Don't forget to join me for my local shorter but hilly audax events - _Season of Mists_ in October and _Spring into the Dales_ in April. (Those are definitely more suitable for your touring bike though!)


I will check and sign up for them


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I will check and sign up for them


To whet your appetite, read some of the past write-ups on CycleChat - Spring into the Dales and Season of Mists.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I will check and sign up for them





ColinJ said:


> To whet your appetite, read some of the past write-ups on CycleChat - Spring into the Dales and Season of Mists.


Checked with the "management" and I have the pass out ! Better book that one asap


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> To whet your appetite, read some of the past write-ups on CycleChat - Spring into the Dales and Season of Mists.



I'm seriously thinking of joining in the Seasons of Mists, is reading that thread likely to put me off, or help persuade me to join?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I'm seriously thinking of joining in the Seasons of Mists, is reading that thread likely to put me off, or help persuade me to join?


That is a link to the search results for several years worth of SoM. Half the time it takes place in lovely weather - you want to read the reports for those years. Don't read the one where I abandoned due to torrential rain and flooding!


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That is a link to the search results for several years worth of SoM. Half the time it takes place in lovely weather - you want to read the reports for those years. Don't read the one where I abandoned due to torrential rain and flooding!


I reckon I'll be entering, but if close to the event the weather looks a bit dodgy I'll give it a miss, looks a good ride in nice weather, but it rain & wind etc looks like it could be a nightmare


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I reckon I'll be entering, but if close to the event the weather looks a bit dodgy I'll give it a miss, looks a good ride in nice weather, but it rain & wind etc looks like it could be a nightmare


TBH, I sign up for both events in advance but I don't ride them now if the weather turns evil or is forecast to. I'm not a fair-weather cyclist, but I am also not someone who enjoys being soaking wet, cold, and miserable!


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jul 2018)

Season of Mists signed up and paid for ! I will no doubt ride to and from the event and make it an Imperial century + !!!


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Jul 2018)

Treated the bikes and car to some stickers


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Treated the bikes and car to some stickers
> View attachment 421437



All you need now is a beard, sandals, and a Carradice saddlebag.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> All you need now is a beard, sandals, and a Carradice saddlebag.


Looking at a Carradice saddlebag at the moment


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2018)

Joking aside, I can see the attraction of a Carradice.

No need to mess around with a carrier, and your stuff is held above the mudguard out of the way of the worst of the weather.

As I discovered, a pannier needs to be 100 per cent waterproof, ingress being mostly due to water being thrown up from the wheel, rather than being dropped down from above.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Joking aside, I can see the attraction of a Carradice.
> 
> No need to mess around with a carrier, and your stuff is held above the mudguard out of the way of the worst of the weather.
> 
> As I discovered, a pannier needs to be 100 per cent waterproof, ingress being mostly due to water being thrown up from the wheel, rather than being dropped down from above.


I like the traditional look of them,the Audax Super C and the Barley are looking favourites


----------

